# A Little Backstory



## teendad78

Hi, I'm new here. I was really just looking for somewhere where I could share my story and hear some from others. I'm a teen dad from the US, and I'm really looking forward to connecting with others and hearing peoples stories. So I guess I'll just start, and I really hope this forum kicks off :thumbup:

So, It all began when I met my ex-girlfriend. We dated for most of my sophomore year in HS. I eventually ended it though bc it was always so dramatic. There was always some problem or some fight, plus I had found out she cheated on me with someone else. However, the drama didn't end with our relationship. A few weeks after our break up she stopped showing up to school. It wasn't until earlier this year that she showed back up. She got into contact with me and told me she had something really important to show me. When I came over to her house she led me to her room where her old crib was and inside was my little girl. At the time I asked her to get a paternity test since she had cheated on me multiple times throughout our relationship. I was really mad at her for keeping the pregnancy a secret and pretty much just ambushing me with the news. A little while later the test came back and it said that I was the father and I told my parents who were disappointed but supportive (Except my dad but he wasn't as bad as he could've been) She told me that she didn't want to keep it and that during the time she was with our daughter she realized that she just wasn't ready to be a mom. At that point, she hadn't even named the baby. I had asked to watch the little girl for the weekend and she agreed. During the two days, I decided that I wasn't able to give her away and that I wanted to keep her. I had even decided on a name. When I told my ex she was less than happy about it. She told me that if I wanted the baby that she didn't want to be a part of it and that I would have to raise her all alone. After talking to my parents about it, they reluctantly agreed. Now, I have been taking care of my daughter for about 3 months. I would be lying if I said it was easy but I love her very much. I haven't heard from my ex since, or at least not about the baby. She has pretty much moved on from what I hear. Anyways that's my story, feel free to share yours! :winkwink:


----------



## Wobbles

Hi

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum


----------



## 6lilpigs

Welcome to bnb, what a special beginning for you and your little lady:) Is that her in your avatar? She is goorgeous! Maybe hunt around the site and start a parenting journal if you havent already, it would be a fun read for her in later years for you and her to look back on:) OMG, MY Dad had a blog!


----------

